# Referenzfahrt bei Sinamics S120 mit CU320



## PeterEF (24 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

bei einer Konfiguration mit drei Achsen (S120/C320) bereitet die Referenzfahrt einer Achse Probleme. 
Es kommt nämlich vor, das nicht der Referenzpunkt angefahren wird sondern die Achse fährt in den Anschlag ->Störung.

Ich habe nun versucht, den Parameter p2604 (Startrichtung) umzuschalten, leider ignoriert der Antrieb diese Bemühungen 

Welcher kompetente Mensch kann folgende Fragen beantworten:
-bringt es was, den Referenzpunkt ganz woanders hin zu setzen (Abstand Minimum-Referenzpunkt z.Z. 5mm bei 1800mm Verfahrweg)
-gibt es einen anderen Parameter für die Startrichtung der Referenzfahrt als p2604

Danke!


----------



## jabba (24 Februar 2008)

Wo steht denn Dein Ref-Schalter, aus dem Grund sehe ich immer zu, das der Referenzschalter kurz vor dem Not-End kommt und diesen überlappt. Dadurch kann der Antrieb nicht zwischen dem Ref und den Not-End stehen, er fährt dann immer vom Ref-Schalter runter und kann nicht die falsche Richtung anfahren.


----------



## Ralle (24 Februar 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> Wo steht denn Dein Ref-Schalter, aus dem Grund sehe ich immer zu, das der Referenzschalter kurz vor dem Not-End kommt und diesen überlappt. Dadurch kann der Antrieb nicht zwischen dem Ref und den Not-End stehen, er fährt dann immer vom Ref-Schalter runter und kann nicht die falsche Richtung anfahren.



Das hängt aber vom Referenzfahrmodus ab, das gibt es auch die Möglichkeit, am Hardware-Endschalter umzukehren. Ich denke mal die Sinamic können das auch. Man startet z.Bsp. immer in negative Richtung die Referenzfahrt und falls der negative Endschalter angefahren wird, ohne vorher den Referenzschalter zu passieren, dreht der Antrieb in die Gegenrichtung. Kommt er dann allerdings auf den positiven Endschalter, meldet er Störung.


----------



## PeterEF (29 Februar 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> Wo steht denn Dein Ref-Schalter, aus dem Grund sehe ich immer zu, das der Referenzschalter kurz vor dem Not-End kommt und diesen überlappt. Dadurch kann der Antrieb nicht zwischen dem Ref und den Not-End stehen, er fährt dann immer vom Ref-Schalter runter und kann nicht die falsche Richtung anfahren.


 
Auf sowas wie Überlappung der beiden Schalter würde ich gern verzichten, die Lösung kommt mir handwerklich nicht so ganz sauber vor....... 



Ralle schrieb:


> ...das gibt es auch die Möglichkeit, am Hardware-Endschalter umzukehren. Ich denke mal die Sinamic können das auch. Man startet z.Bsp. immer in negative Richtung die Referenzfahrt und falls der negative Endschalter angefahren wird, ohne vorher den Referenzschalter zu passieren, dreht der Antrieb in die Gegenrichtung.


 
Genau das dachte ich auch - bis neulich nach vielen Stunden Probiererei. Anmerkung: das ist mein erster S120. Die Parameter für die Funktionalität "kehre bei Erreichen des Endschalters vor dem Referenzpunkt die Drehrichtung um" sind meiner Meinung nach 2613 bzw. 2614 - aber egal welchen Wert aus [0,1] die haben, geht das Teil auf Störung beim Erreichen des Endschalters während der Referenzfahrt anstelle die Drehrichtung einfach umzukehren....


----------



## Ralle (29 Februar 2008)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Genau das dachte ich auch - bis neulich nach vielen Stunden Probiererei. Anmerkung: das ist mein erster S120. Die Parameter für die Funktionalität "kehre bei Erreichen des Endschalters vor dem Referenzpunkt die Drehrichtung um" sind meiner Meinung nach 2613 bzw. 2614 - aber egal welchen Wert aus [0,1] die haben, geht das Teil auf Störung beim Erreichen des Endschalters während der Referenzfahrt anstelle die Drehrichtung einfach umzukehren....



Ok, ich frag mal ganz blöd (weil mit nichts Besseres einfällt  ), hast du evtl. die Endschalter vertauscht? Dann passiert auch genau das.


----------



## jabba (1 März 2008)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Auf sowas wie Überlappung der beiden Schalter würde ich gern verzichten, die Lösung kommt mir handwerklich nicht so ganz sauber vor.......
> 
> ...


 
Versteh ich nicht !
Wieso sollte das unsauber sein. Dadurch fahre ich bei Referenzfahrt immer nur eine Richtung, und falls ich auf dem Referenznocken stehe, fahre ich nur kurz runter. Ich kann dadurch nie zwischen dem Referenz und Not-End stehen, und brauche daher nicht über den Not-End umkehren.

hatte vor kurzem so ein Problem, laut Siemens hätte ich für die Anlage 5 Schalter einsetzen müßen   2*Not-End, 2* Umkehren bei Ref, 1*Ref
und das kam mir eher Handwerkich unsauber vor


----------



## PeterEF (11 März 2008)

Hallo,

Problem erkannt, aber nicht grundsätzlich gelöst....

@Ralle:
also der Erbauer der Anlage hatte zwar noch weniger Ahnung als ich von Sinamics, aber die Kontakte sind schon richtig verklemmt

@jabba:
Das mit der Überlappung hab ich auch getestet, aber damit kommt das Gerät nicht so richtig klar.

Siemens fordert in der Tat fünf Nocken (Nothalt +/-, Referenzumkehr +/- und Referenzpunkt (ein Sensor - eine Funktion ist doch eindeutig).
Die Nocken für Nothalt lassen sich nicht gleichzeitig zur Änderung der Fahrtrichtung bei Referenzfahrt verwenden, da der Antrieb bei deren erreichen stoppt und nicht zurück fährt.

Ich verwende jetzt die Hardwareschalter als Umkehrpunkte der Referenzfahrt und überwache den Arbeitsbereich (also Nothalt) durch die Softwareendschalter


----------



## moeins (18 März 2008)

Ganz blöd Frage, warum benötigt man im Zeitalter der Absolutwertgeber überhaupt noch einen mechanischen Referenzpunkt ?!? 
Ich versuche möglichst alle Achsen mit einem Absolutwertgeber auszustatten, und kann dann jederzeit wiederholbar jeden Punkt anfahren.


----------

